
Crypto Wars in Britain - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2017/08/22/history-of-the-crypto-wars-in-britain/
======
DarkKomunalec
> claiming that thanks to cryptography the world of intelligence was “going
> dark”. Quite the opposite was true [...] Twenty years ago it cost over a
> thousand pounds a day to follow a suspect around, and weeks of work to map
> his contacts; Ed Snowden told us how nowadays an officer can get your
> location history with one click and your address book with another. In fact,
> searches through the contact patterns of whole populations are now routine.

Funny how the massively increased surveillance never prompted cops and spy
agencies to ask for more _limited_ powers, but the smallest hint of encryption
has them crying for even more invasive powers.

Just not funny 'ha ha'.

